# New in Kentucky



## bob591 (May 6, 2013)

This is going to be my first hive, I'm setting up a standard langstrom 10fr on top of a open screened bottom board from brushey mtn called the Ultimate bottom. We will see. My Nuc isnt ready yet due to low or no fly time for my breeder, but hopefully soon I will be up and running. Need all the help I can get from all YOU experienced folks that have the years and hives behide them, and thank you prematurely.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

bob...welcome to beesource


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome! Where abouts in KY are you located? I'm in Pendleton County.


----------



## Burnette Bros (May 25, 2012)

Welcome Bob. Maybe we can talk bees in person some time. I work in Lexington & Georgetown most of the time. I live in Washington County. Have you been to the Dadant store in Frankfort yet?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome, from just north of Louisville!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bob591 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks so much to ALL for the warm welcome. My location is in Lexington ky and unfortunately in the middle of the mess, would much rather be in the country. Maybe some time my wife and I can relocate to a more country setting. For my first attempt at beekeeping I have set up a standard Langstrom hive from Mann Lake on an Ultimate screened bottom board with the upward cupped feet from Brushey Mtn. All my frames are procell plastic with wax coating, I thought this would be simple to operate for a start. I am interested with using all natural options and have an interest in the warre' hive setting, maybe next year if all goes well and the weather will cooperate with us all!


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I was just in Lexington doing a cut out.


----------

